# Help with sexing Fantastica?



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I would like some help with sexing my two white banded fantastica. As an added challenge, the pictures are awful! They were taken through a deli cup. Any help at all would be appreciated. They are probably a year and a half old or so, if that helps. I have never heard calling. Thanks so much in advance!

Mark

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Nobody willing to take a shot? Maybe some context would help. I have never heard calling from the tank and they have been in there for over 6 months and not done anything. This made me think maybe it was 2 females. So, I was going to get a male straight from UE. The window is soon closing on the possibility to order from the June UE shipment. I need to know whether to order a male or female from UE  Could anybody please give me some insight? I might be able to get better pictures if you can suggest what angles would help. Thanks again!

Mark


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

my guess would be the frog with the cross on the back is male and the frog with the line is female? 

have you asked understory if they know of any good ways to sex fantasticas? below is an old post by mark about sexing wild caught pumilios.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ussion-regarding-sexing-pumilio.html#post6272


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Try asking ruffing's ranitomya. I dont know his name here on dendroboard, but thats his handle on the facebook. If any knows him, please get him to look at this thread. It would be nice if someone raised these in Colorado so i can try getting some in the future without paying shipping.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Its jruffing46. Mark, when I had some old line copperheads, I remember the males call was very faint. Nothing like the buzzing of imi's, variabilis or sirensis family. Like almost Tinctorius quiet. Just saying, besides the lack of eggs, its possible you just havnt heard any calling. Also, found them to be very terrestrial. Mine did not breed untill I placed petri dishes and film canisters in and under leaf litter.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Great tips, folks. Thanks very much for taking the time. I will see what I can do 
 

Have a great weekend!

Mark


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

It's hard to tell based on the angle of the photos, but in general mature fantastica are easy to sex. Males are both shorter and much thinner than females. Females look like they've swallowed a marble when compared to a male.


----------

